# Sistema de control de compuerta.



## rafer (Abr 10, 2007)

Hola saludos cordiales.
Necesito ayuda para diseñar el sistema de control de actuación automática de una compuerta de madera para proteger el agujero de entrada y salida de gallinas al patio de un gallinero por la noche de los ataques de los depredadores nocturnos, jineta, etc. A partir de la alimentación de una batería de 12V, ya que no dispongo de alimentación de red 220V.
Quiero diseñar una compuerta de madera ( 40 cm de alto por 30 cm de ancho de chapa okumen o similar de 1 cmm de grueso) que se desplace por unas guías verticales unos 35 cm , para cerrar el hueco por la noche y abrir por el dia.
Mi intención es utilizar el sistema de cierre y apertura eléctrico de la ventanilla de un automóvil.
El sistema de control seria: a partir de un interruptor crepuscular o reloj programador (actuado día) tendría  que actuar el motor de 12V (polarizado correctamente) y elevar la compuerta hasta que un final de carrera F1 corte la alimentación, y quedar en esa posición, hasta que el interruptor crepuscular (actúe noche) para bajar la compuerta, haciendo una inversión en la polarización al motor con respecto a la apertura  hasta el cierre actuando otro final de carrera F2 interrumpiendo la alimentación, hasta repetir el ciclo. 
Como se deduce el motor de 12V DC la inversión de giro se consigue invirtiendo la polaridad.

Saludos cordiales y muchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 10, 2007)

Para el control del motor necesitas un rele conmutado doble.
Los dos comunes o patillas del centro van a cada patilla del motor.
los otros dos terminales van a potisivo y a masa, el otro par igual pero al reves.

Los finales de carrera deberen se cerrados y uno en cada extremo que iran en serie con los contactos del rele.

Como no puedo darte el esquema (PC oachucho) re recomiendo que hagas un dibujo y simules a lapiz todo el proceso, dibujas el rele y los dos pulsadores y dibujas la circulacion de la corriente.


Puedes hacer un sencillo circuito con ldr o utilizar uno de esos temporizadores electronicos.

http://www.epanorama.net/links/lights.html#switchcontrol


Solo te sirven los temporizadores electronicos, los mecanicos obligatoriamente necesitas tension alterna.

Los tipicos electronicos aunque no te lo puedo garantizar al 100% tye deberia funcionar a 12 V con una pequeñas modificaciones.

Lo normal de estos bichos , si los desmontas veras que son como un apaño, hay dos plaquecillas una donde esta el rele , un transistor,diodo zener y resistencia y otra donde estan los pulsadores y el  chip, suelen ser de pegote de cola.
El zener suele ser de 24V (compruébalo) pues alli es donde debes aplicar los 12V.
Quitas el rele y pones uno de 12V de los normales.
Las polalidades te lo indica un condensador electrolitico
Con esto deberia funcionar


----------



## rafer (Abr 11, 2007)

Gracias tiopepe123. No me aclaro.
Por favor dibujame el esquema del relé conmutado doble.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 11, 2007)

en principio esto deberia funcionar.
El rele tiene doble contacto conmutado, si aplicas una tension gira hacia un lado y en reposo gira en sentido contrario, pero, nunca separa.
Esa es la mision de los dos finales de carrera, cuando la compuerta llegue al final se deberia abrir el circuito y pararse el motor.

Ojo puede que me equivoque en los finales de carrera puede que los haya puesto al reves, la compuerta cerrada deba ser abierta y vicesersa.

tambien el rele estara todo el rato activado, puede que debas cambiar el final de carrera de lugar y en vez de cortar la alimentacion costes la corriente del rele.

Espero que este un poco mas claro, si puedes bajate un simulador y lo pruebas.


----------



## rafer (Abr 12, 2007)

Gracias tiopepe123.
Lo que busco es pilotar el relé con los finales de carrera. Para conseguir minimo consumo en el tiempo de espera (termino medio 12 horas), y reducír el fogueo en los contactos de finales de carrera.
Me dices:
tambien el rele estara todo el rato activado, puede que debas cambiar el final de carrera de lugar y en vez de cortar la alimentacion costes la corriente del rele.
Supongamos que cuando abre la compuerta es con relé actvado si (FC de compuerta abirta) corta alimentación a relé este cae y como (FC de compuerta cerada) está cerado da orden al motor de cerrar nada mas abrir.
Es donde estoy liado.
Si parto de interruptor crepuscular me va dar un "0" o "1" aprox. cada 12 horas.
Sería conseguír un temporizador que de un impulso un poco mayor que el tiempo necesario de abrir la compuerta y utilizar el esquema.


----------



## thors (Abr 12, 2007)

rafer 

quieres ocupar el alza-vidrios por que lo tienes ?


----------



## Trinquete (Abr 12, 2007)

Hola rafer:
Dispongo de un montaje que realicé hce varios años ,que te puede ir como anillo al dedo.Era para subir y bajar una persiana de comercio de unos 8 metros cuadrados,en este momento nó tengo a mano el esquema ,pero dame un tiempo y lo busco.
Un saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 12, 2007)

Rafer es ahi donde hay el problema, si te fijas no quise mojarme, es que soy un poco malo, jjajaa.

Podrias indicarme el nivel que tienes de electronica.
Tienes soldador
Tienes tester

Eres mañoso mecanicamente (es que los electronicos no nos gustan las limas y mucho menos la madera, es que se astilla)

como es el interruptor crepuscular


----------



## rafer (Abr 13, 2007)

Gracias Trinquete y tiopepe123.

Si tengo soldador y tester. En electrónica no conozco sobre ci programables y componentes SMD, si puertas lógicas y componentes activos y pasivos, mecanicamente me defiendo.
El interruptor crepuscular es casero con una LDR un par de resistencias un transistor y un relé, pero no es muy preciso.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 13, 2007)

eso ya esta mejor ya se con que pie calzas, hehe he.

Dices que conoces un poco sobre puertas puedes utilizar un 4093 se trata de 4 puertas nand con triguer y bajo consumo.
Con este integrado se puede hacer el crepuscular y todo el control

mira aqui (santo google, otra vez a la primeroa(
http://www.cs.chalmers.se/idc/ituniv/kurser/06/uc/chuckles/main.html
http://www.doctronics.co.uk/biscuit.htm
http://www.bek.no/~flemming/flemmweb_current/schem/CMOS/4093_circuits.pdf
http://www.floka.com/cmos/pdf/4093.pdf


----------



## rafer (Abr 13, 2007)

Gracias tiopepe123.

Estuve mirando las paginas a las que me has remitido, que al estar en inglés y ademas de mis  bajos conocimientos cada vez me lio mas, salvo que sea con el esquema especifico para este caso en particular, no me aclaro.
Supongo que la salida de la lógica ira tambien a través del relé comutado doble para pilotar el motor y estare en el mismo caso que con la lógica cableada, activado abierta desactivado cerrada o viceversa.
tiopepe123 disculpame por ser tan torpe, pero la mente ya se me bloquea sobre todo con las lógicas.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 14, 2007)

Finalmente el circuito queda asi:

Utilizamos un simple 40106 para toda la faena. Son puertas inversoras con trigger, actuan como un comparador basculando alrededor 2.5V

Te explico al detalle el funcionamiento ya que seguro que deberas modificar algunos valores para ajustarse a tus compoentes como la LDR , motor, puerta...




*Detector crepuscular*: IC1A y IC1B

La LDR  con iluminacion debe tener una tension inferior a 2V y a oscuras mayor de 3.5V siempre aproximadamente.

Nos interesa que el divisor de tension sea formado por resistencias de valor elevado para reducir el consumo al maximo, 

La LDR no podremos tocar nada ya que viene finada por la luz, pero Vr3 y R3 deben ser lo mas grandes posible, pero siempre se debe cumplir que ronden las tensiones antes indicadas <2 y >3.5V.. Se trata de unsimple divisor de tension.

VR3 en principio deberia permitirte regular la zona de disparo, pero como desconozco el tipo LDR puede ser necesario modificar R3 en mas o en menos.


El condensador electrolitico de 1uF es para las nuves o por si pasa alguien, para que no empieze a cerrar la puerta a la mas minima sombra. 


IC1B solo sirve para tener un nivel logico inverso, nos permite disparar noche/dia, no hay nada mas que decir de este.

*Para la noche IC1C*

El circuito es un detector de cambio de estado logico, cuando pasa de dia->noche, genera un pulso a la salida de IC1C de t=(R2+VR1)C1   segundos.
La salida IC1C activa el motor.
El Final de carrera SW1 para la puerta instantáneamente.

Cuando se hace de noche hay un cambio de estado y se enciende el motor durante un tiempo, pasado este tiempo o pulsando sw1 el motor se para.

Puede ser necesario recalcular el tiempo que tarda en cerrarse la puerta + 5 segundos de margen. Con este metodo si la puerta se atranca (un oso, un tigre no lo parta en dos) el motor se apagara solo protegiendose. Es necesario darle un poco de margen por seguridad, pero tampoco demasiado ya que si no el motor se podria quemar,casi podria aguantan unos 30 seg sin que le pase nada.

D4 es un diodo de descarga rapida (1N4148)

IC1D funciona igual pero al reves noche->dia

D1 y D2 forman una nand cableada y solo dejan pasar corriente cuando hay un nivel alto.
Q1 es un mosfet de los normales, con solo aplicarle 12V conduce. 
La resistencia R5 es una resistencia limitadora, aunque no es necesaria en teoria sirve para limitar los picos de corriente al mosfet (el mosfet se comporta como un condensador)
Si quieres puedes poner un transistor normal cambiando el valor de R5 por uno de unos 470ohm.


El rele de cambio de sentido no tiene ningun misterio solo se activa cuando el motor gira y es de dia, despues se apaga y listos.


D4,C4,C6 permiten estabilizar el circuito ante las variaciones de tension de la bateria.
C5 almacena carga para cuando el motor se encienda, es recomendable que sea grande si pones dos o tres mejor.
Cuando la bateria esta agotada si la dejamos descansar se recupera (saca fuerzas de flaqueza) y la almacenara en los condensadores, en el momento del arranque del motor es cuando se consume mas corriente, si esta sobrecarga la dan los condensadores, la bateria no subre tanto y lograra hacer funcionar el motor normalmente.


Los potenciometros Vr1 y VR2 se pueden quitar una vez se conoce aproximadamente el valor.


Como probaria el diseño a la practica.
Con una protoboard montaria el integrado y la parte de IC1a, en la salida del integrado colocaria un led+res 1k a masa. El led debe encenderse con la luz y apagarse ha oscuras.

Si funciona pasas a la parte dos

montas solo IC1C y el led a su salida y compruebas los tiempos. Dejale tiempo para cargarse y descargarse piensa que en la practica hablamos de horas.
Una vez conocidos los valores correctos del condensador y resistencias montas el resto del circuito.


Ojo , el diseño funciona bien en el simulador, pero tu debes adaptar a tus necesidades, puede que existan problemas menores, por algo es un prototipo.


----------



## rafer (Abr 15, 2007)

Muchas gracias tiopepe123.

Ahora que tengo el proyecto voy a empezar a recopilar los componentes para comenzar el montaje.
El montaje lo voy a hacer sobre una placa de circuito impreso de las que ya estan agujereadas y con puentes iré haciendo el circuito.
El montaje lo metere en una caja de plastico transparente y a probar.

Saludos y de nuevo muy agradecido.


----------

